# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Removing old HW shelf

## michaellxv

Hi all, I want to remove the old shelf which supported a hot water service from my laundry. The question is, how is it attached? It is embed into the wall, so can I removed it by just working it loose (larger hammer comes to mind) or will it have a hook at the back locking it into the brickwork? 
If I have to cut it out I will need to watch out for the old gas line running underneath so this would be a last resort.       
Michael.

----------


## Snipper

Maybe try chipping off some of the hard plaster underneath to see whats going on.  It may be simply bolted to the wall underneath and plastered up to.  I really have no idea having never seen or heard of a hw shelf but if it is laid in the brick work it will be best to cut out with a grinder to avoid what could end up being structural damage.  All from a simple shelf.  Turn the gas off just in case prior and take care.

----------


## michaellxv

Thanks Snipper, 
I started digging and from the side I could see how far in it went. I kept digging and this was the result.     
So for future reference that's how it's done. 
Now I need a new masonary bit and I have some patching to do  :2thumbsup:  
Michael.

----------


## Snipper

Well done mate.  Cast iron shelf must be designed for that purpose and looks very heavy.  I learn something new every day around here.

----------


## michaellxv

Not cast iron. Quite light has Castalloy on the top, I couldn't read the rest.

----------


## justonething

Whats behind those walls?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Whats behind those walls?

  The dungeon

----------


## michaellxv

> The dungeon

  No, it's where I hide all the treasure.   

> Whats behind those walls?

  External wall to the right.
Kitchen to the left.

----------


## justonething

> External wall to the right.
> Kitchen to the left.

  No secret passageway necessary then. Don't forget to thoroughly wet it before filling it with rendering and make sure the mixture is pushed right in. But before that, perhaps store a time capsule in one of the crannies   :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

Don't lose the Cast Iron plate
You need to gild it and make a feature of it somewhen somewhere

----------


## Moondog55

> Don't lose the Cast Iron plate
> You need to gild it and make a feature of it somewhen somewhere

  Or send it to Platypus Gardens for another BBQ plate

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Don't lose the Cast Iron plate
> You need to gild it and make a feature of it somewhen somewhere

  
It's cast alloy apparently.

----------


## justonething

> It's cast alloy apparently.

  Postage will be cheaper then

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The postage will be cheaper then

  
Yeah, but......

----------


## Moondog55

Castalloy make quality catering cooking gear, excellent quality and very probably food grade, I'll give you $20- for it post included of course 'cos you are a nice bloke an all that

----------


## michaellxv

> Castalloy make quality catering cooking gear, excellent quality and very probably food grade, I'll give you $20- for it post included of course 'cos you are a nice bloke an all that

  I'm not sure that this specimen is food grade any more, but maybe it would clean up. 
Just for fun I put it on the scales. 3.2kg

----------


## Bloss

The wall looks like asbestos sheeting . . . I suppose we can assume you wore a mask and googles when pulling the shelf off . . . or is it plaster or render?

----------


## justonething

looked like a rendered brick wall to me.

----------


## michaellxv

> looked like a rendered brick wall to me.

  Yep, besser blocks. 
It's the ceiling in the laundry I have to worry about. I have not had it tested but I have always assumed it has asbestos in it and treat it as such. i.e leave it alone.

----------

